# Couple Basic Questions, Uber + Turbo Tax



## Uberman123456 (Oct 20, 2016)

(I have to file actual expenses because I did in 2016.) 

--Why does my 1099-Misc from Uber only have the promo amounts, but I do not have a different 1099 with the non-promo amounts, just a yearly summary?

--My yearly summary says $9300 gross, $900 bonus, and $3600 in expenses (with a breakdown). Do I input this as ~10200 income and 3600 deductions or just go straight to the ~6600 I got paid as income?

--I made $140 net driving for Lyft, should I even bother adding that to my return?

--Are my car payments deductible, or is it only depreciation?

--How the heck do I tell what method Turbo Tax is using for depreciation? It seems to change it when I review it.

--I estimate about half of my miles this year were rideshare, if I input my gas in to TurboTax how do I tell if it's only writing off half of it?

--Is there any problem with writing off more than half my insurance expense? Because I can prove I pay $70/month extra for rideshare promotion. 

--I think TurboTax downloaded my info from Uber, but I don't know why it put the larger $9,000 amount in my income instead of the $6600 I actually got paid. And there doesn't seem to be a line in expenses for those expenses, which considering it's like 25% of everything every Uber driver in the country makes seems odd. 

--I haven't paid any FICA, is that even in TurboTax? Am I going to pay a penalty?

I am also gaining a whole new appreciation for why tax "fudging" is so rampant. By the standards of large corporations my taxes are ludicrously simple yet I'm realizing I have much more ability to report them as I see fit.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Uberman123456 said:


> (I have to file actual expenses because I did in 2016.)
> 
> --Why does my 1099-Misc from Uber only have the promo amounts, but I do not have a different 1099 with the non-promo amounts, just a yearly summary?
> 
> ...


The 1099m is for non driving income, promotion income, referring drivers etc... For driving you get a 1099K only if your gross is over $20,000.

Without receiving a 1099K (which amount would be your gross) it really doesn't matter if you start with the gross and deduct expenses or start with the $6600

All income should be reported.

You depreciate the car, don't expense car payments. Interest on the loan is a deductible expense.

Depreciation for a vehicle MARCS 5 years

You should be able to tell your software the % you drive for business

use % for your regular insurance...ride-share insurance 100%

You can add whatever expense you want in "other expenses" on your schedule c

Penalty for late fica? yes

Tax fudging? The advent of technology has reduced the fudging a bit, IRS computers now select returns for audits based on fudging tendencies. Lately, I've noticed a large amount of mail audits for ride-share drivers requesting to review mileage logs. Remember, even though you're using the actual expense method you have to keep a mileage log.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

UberTaxPro said:


> Lately, I've noticed a large amount of mail audits for ride-share drivers requesting to review mileage logs.


Have you been involved with any of these audits with your clients, or are you just hearing this second hand?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Have you been involved with any of these audits with your clients, or are you just hearing this second hand?


I've been involved and I'm hearing the same from peers at continuing ed conferences and other meetings.


----------

